# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Nakamichi 670ZX peak level meter

## emeis

IMG_20160908_205117.jpg
Καλησπέρα! Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αναζητώ αυτό το ανταλλακτικό.
Μήπως κάποιος τυχόν το έχει η μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες που να βρώ?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## georgegr

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.gennlab.com/n670zx.html

----------


## east electronics

Το εχω μεταχειρισμενο και προφανως θα το πουλησω ολοκληρο το πανελακι μια περιουσια  

Ομως τεχνικα δεν ειναι καθλου δυσκολο να βρεις δυο αντιστοιχα οργανα και να κανεις μεταροπουλα  να μην σου κοστισει σχεδον τιποτα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

